# Roof door for rooftop deck not allowed means of egress



## reziarchitect (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello All, 

Im working on a single family dwelling in Los Angeles. The structure is 2 stories with a rooftop deck. We proposed a roof door from Dayliter (see below) to access the rooftop deck and the department of building and safety rejected the door. They said its not an allowable means of egress. Ive asked for clarification as to why its not an allowable means of egress and waiting to hear back from them. Has anyone encountered anything similar?

Ive seen these installed in California, more specifically in San Diego. I also spoke to the supplier and they said they install them all over California, which makes me wonder why the building department is not fond of it. 

Advice/comments are appreciated. 

Thanks, 

RA


----------



## e hilton (Feb 18, 2021)

_ I also spoke to the supplier and they said they install them all over California,_

Of course he said that, he wants to sell you one too.  There is probably a disclaimer in the literature that says it requires local code approval.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Handrail does not meet code, needs to turn back to the wall. What's up with the handrail at the top against the wall, that looks wrong too? 

How's that window do in high winds? 
Platform at the top maybe required, not sure if there's an exception for that or not?

Is there an ES report on this product?

You got a light on the stairs which is good.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't know the strange CA codes but the IRC says:

R311.1 Means of egress. Dwellings shall be provided with a
means of egress in accordance with this section. *The means
of egress shall provide a continuous and unobstructed path of
vertical and horizontal egress travel from all portions of the
dwelling to the required egress door *without requiring travel
through a garage. The required egress door shall open directly
into a public way or to a yard or court that opens to a public
way.
R311.2 Egress door. *Not less than one egress door* shall be
provided for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be
*side-hinged*, and shall provide a clear width of not less than
32 inches (813 mm) where measured between the face of the
door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad).
The clear height of the door opening shall be not less than 78
inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the
threshold to the bottom of the stop. *Other doors shall not be
required to comply with these minimum dimensions*. Egress
doors shall be readily openable from inside the dwelling without
the use of a key or special knowledge or effort.

*"Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions". I think of dimensions with inches and degrees but Is the requirement of a side-hinged door a dimension? If a "side-hinged door" is not a "dimension" we cannot have any sliding doors, folding, or pocket anywhere.*


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2021)

reziarchitect said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Im working on a single family dwelling in Los Angeles. The structure is 2 stories with a rooftop deck. We proposed a roof door from Dayliter (see below) to access the rooftop deck and the department of building and safety rejected the door. They said its not an allowable means of egress. Ive asked for clarification as to why its not an allowable means of egress and waiting to hear back from them. Has anyone encountered anything similar?
> 
> ...




Welcome!!!


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2021)

reziarchitect said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Im working on a single family dwelling in Los Angeles. The structure is 2 stories with a rooftop deck. We proposed a roof door from Dayliter (see below) to access the rooftop deck and the department of building and safety rejected the door. They said its not an allowable means of egress. Ive asked for clarification as to why its not an allowable means of egress and waiting to hear back from them. Has anyone encountered anything similar?
> 
> ...




1st step


Ask nicely for the code section they say does not allow it.

If they can give you one read it and post it


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Had did this get past the AHJ plan reviewer?


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 19, 2021)

I believe the pic in the OP is for show only. He has not gotten approval and waiting for clarification. IMHO the ONLY required egress for a home is usually the front door. I think this is what Rick was trying to get across. I agree that the pic has some handrail issues. I do not believe that is a reason to deny the use. Would require correct handrail configuration. Depending on the height of the curb it may need to be addressed. But it is in Cali so you have to follow their rules.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2021)

my250r11 said:


> I believe the pic in the OP is for show only. He has not gotten approval and waiting for clarification. IMHO the ONLY required egress for a home is usually the front door. I think this is what Rick was trying to get across. I agree that the pic has some handrail issues. I do not believe that is a reason to deny the use. Would require correct handrail configuration. Depending on the height of the curb it may need to be addressed. But it is in Cali so you have to follow their rules.


The installer alluded to San Diego, it has its own code vs LA.
Exit from roof provided elsewhere?


----------



## reziarchitect (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for the responses guys. 

The city did not approve the roof hatch. We asked for the code section and they simply pointed us to the LA residential code with no specific code section. 

We decided to go a different route instead of pushing back.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2021)

reziarchitect said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> The city did not approve the roof hatch. We asked for the code section and they simply pointed us to the LA residential code with no specific code section.
> 
> We decided to go a different route instead of pushing back.



Love the because I said so code


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> The installer alluded to San Diego, it has its own code vs LA.
> Exit from roof provided elsewhere?


Both the City and County of San Diego use the CA Building Code.
They my have used an Alternate means path to get there


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2021)

cda said:


> Love the because I said so code


Rick posted the section above, if it is an occupied roof you shall have a complying means of egress


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 18, 2021)

*R311.2 "Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions". I think of dimensions with inches and degrees but Is the requirement of a side-hinged door a dimension? If a "side-hinged door" is not a "dimension" we cannot have any sliding doors, folding, or pocket anywhere in a house?

Does someone know the answer?*


----------

